# E39 Spoiler....NEED OPINIONS!!!!



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok guys well im looking to put the m5 spoiler on my 540i and need your guys' opinion. The car is blk and was wondering which style spoiler to put on:
-painted blk factory spoiler
-or carbon factory "style" spoiler

i dont want the car to look ricey with carbon so was wondering what you guys think! thanks

justin


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

go factory black..

I have the same spoiler...on my ride and I have it factory painted.


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Ok guys well im looking to put the m5 spoiler on my 540i and need your guys' opinion. The car is blk and was wondering which style spoiler to put on:
> -painted blk factory spoiler
> -or carbon factory "style" spoiler
> 
> ...


Match the factory paint. Much better look.


----------



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

Go for the factory black. Are you going to use the lip spoiler? If so check out this link for install:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52037


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Neither.


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

Factory Black.

Sporty and Elegant at the same time for a car that is Sporty, and elegant itself.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

hagenmi1 said:


> Go for the factory black. Are you going to use the lip spoiler? If so check out this link for install:
> 
> http://http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52037


link doesnt work! Isnt it just sticky-back tape that hols it on? Ok well i think my question has been answered so now i just have to go shopping..thanks guys


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

One too many http's

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52037


----------

